# Beautiful Moo Moo is once again looking for a lovely new home



## Cats cats cats

Sadly , for the second time, Moos new home has fallen fallen through. So here is her plea once again .....

Hi there My name is moo moo and as you can see , i am extremely beautiful I am a DLH (moggy ) of 6 years young  I currently live in Lytham St Annes ( near blackpool)









I am spayed fully vaccinated and flead every 4 weeks









Because i am so gorgeous , you must be wondering why i need a new home ? Well ...... i am a scaredy cat you see ! I can't help it , when i see another cat , i hiss or run away  









At my current home there are 3 big , dominant boy cats who don't like this and they bully me terribly. I try to stand my ground but fear overcomes me and i run away  When i run , the big boy cats chase me   









Sometimes they attack me for no reason ..... quite a lot of the time actually .Maybe they're jealous of my good looks ? Or maybe they're jealous of my eyes ? you can't see in the pictures but i am unique , i have one blue eye and one green eye . I think it's very striking and so does my mummy 









For many months my mummy hoped things would improve but she has told me recently that she thinks i deserve a special home of my own and that she is prepared to put her own love for me aside , and let me go 









I love my mummy but i am very pleased about this At the moment i live in a little safe room on my own . My mummy does her best to give me time in the house and garden but i understand that it's very difficult for her with the 3 demons around !









Sometimes the bad boys even bully me through the glass door of my safe room   I was very scared at first but now i know they cant get me through the glass 









This is where i lived for many months....









I was too afraid to come down and my mummy even fed me up here.









I would like to live in a peaceful home , ideally with no children as i'm such a scaredy ! I would also like a cat proofed garden or alternatively , to be indoors only I've been pretty much indoors only for a long time now and it's pretty good 









I would be happy as an only cat or with another NON aggressive cat . non aggressive and non confrontational only please ! Dominant cats seem to sense my fear you see and it gets them worked up !









I'm very playful and am a total love machine once i know you (at first i will fear you though so you must be patient !) 

















Once you gain my trust i will want to sit with you and ON you all the time . If you want to apply to become my slave, you must accept this :devil:









Don't be put off my beautiful hair , i love being groomed but my hair is soooooo silky it hardly ever tangles My mummy grooms me everyday I do malt a lot though 









I love all food but mostly wet food my mummy feeds me a huge variety and she says i have "an iron tummy" ...... i think she means i never get an upset tum ?









My mummy said that because i'm so special , she will require a home check to be done before she lets me go 

















so come on now , form an orderly queue


----------



## loubyfrog

So sad to hear that Moo Moos new home has fallen through!!

She's so beautiful with such a graceful,calm presence its hard to understand why she hasnt found such a perfect home yet.

Heres hoping its third time lucky for her.

Sending cuddles to MM and a hug to you Val.
xx


----------



## cats galore

i can't believe i've just read this. poor Moo Moo, she really does deserve a lovely calm home where she can relax and live her life to the full. i do so hope she finds the perfect home very soon - third time lucky. if only i didn't have all my cats you would be more than welcome with me but you simply wouldn't cope here i'm afraid. good luck Moo Moo


----------



## AlfiesArk

oh no, not again!! poor moo moo  so sad for her and you!! If only we had more space as Alfie is a complete wuss!!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Moo said thank you to everyone for the good wishes  she also said to spread the word amongst your cat loving friends


----------



## Cats cats cats

Some more pics for all you potential new pawrents 














































Enjoy :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian

So sorry to hear the news about Moo :crying: this must be heartbreaking for you.... _There is_ the perfect new home out there for her.... we must all just have to try extra hard to find it by keeping her 'in the news'


----------



## auspiciousmind

.. She's so gorgeous! I wish I could help 
I don't live anywhere near Blackpool and unfortunately have a dominant female cat !

Fingers crossed for you MooMoo your gorgeous xxx


----------



## jenny armour

i expect you cant say why this has happened to poor moo, but i do so hope she gets her forever loving home, poor baby


----------



## Cazzer

my heart just melts when I see her she is so beautiful. So sorry that it's all fallen through again and hope she doesn't have to wait long.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Cazzer said:


> my heart just melts when I see her she is so beautiful. So sorry that it's all fallen through again and hope she doesn't have to wait long.


Mine too  she's so beautiful , i can't take my eyes off her sometimes :001_wub:

Thank you for the good wishes , spread the word " most beautiful cat in the world looking for a new home "


----------



## Rolacolacube

Such a stunning kitty. I really hope she finds her forever home soon xxxx


----------



## MCWillow

I really wish I could help but she would have a nightmare here - 3 munchkins, and a new baby (kitty version  ) very soon.

I cant believe she hasnt found her perfect home yet.

Third times the charm x


----------



## Shrap

Oh dear god I love her. I've wanted a female cat for ages, and she's got my Cutie's colouring with our old cat Scamper's eyes.... I'll be showing mum her pics in the morning.
My cats hiss etc at first but don't start fights, they settle very quickly with new cats.


----------



## katscat555

I'm in Love.....i have a thing for longhaired black and white cats (or white and black- however you want to put it!!!) 

Moo is simply stunning.

Unfortunately i already have 3 male cats, but if i didn't would be contacting you straight away!

I do hope the right home comes along soon and she doesn't have to wait too long. 

Fingers crossed Xxx


----------



## Laura87

Aww what a shame! I would take her, I am local and everything (Preston) but not sure she would like living with my 1 neutered 3 year old boy as he is used to being an only child, not sure how he would react to a playmate! x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Laura87

Laura87 said:


> Aww what a shame! I would take her, I am local and everything (Preston) but not sure she would like living with my 1 neutered 3 year old boy as he is used to being an only child, not sure how he would react to a playmate! x
> 
> Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android


In fact Dom is a bit frightened of other cats too so they would probably hide from each other all the time. Shame though, she's gorgeous and would love another to keep Dom company now I am keeping him in. Hope you find something soon, I will mention her to a lady I know who has just lost her 19 year old baby. xx

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Yazzeh

Poor Moo Moo! 

Hope something comes up soon! I don't want to have to think about giving my baby away either, I'd have her if we weren't going to my mum-in-laws. And my Moo is a meany!


----------



## skip

was so shocked to see this, i really hope its third time lucky,she's stunning


----------



## jenny armour

just a thought val, are you on facebook? just that if you put her on there and get people to share?


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> just a thought val, are you on facebook? just that if you put her on there and get people to share?


Hi  yes i am and already have , no interest at all via there  but thanks anyway 

Poor moo had all her things packed too, i'd bought her lots of pressies to take, food, bed, toys, new litter tray , blankets  

I've not told her she's not going yet


----------



## oliviarussian

Cats cats cats said:


> Hi  yes i am and already have , no interest at all via there  but thanks anyway
> 
> Poor moo had all her things packed too, i'd bought her lots of pressies to take, food, bed, toys, new litter tray , blankets
> 
> I've not told her she's not going yet


Oh don't.... You'll have me blubbing again! :sad::sad: I _SO_ wish I could be of more help....


----------



## Cats cats cats

oliviarussian said:


> Oh don't.... You'll have me blubbing again! :sad::sad: I _SO_ wish I could be of more help....


Aww bless you    you help plenty with your support of my princess   xxx


----------



## Yazzeh

Oh I do wish there was something I could do! Let me know if you need any help with anything!


----------



## FOREST TINKA

I was so surprised to read this!!
Guess it was just not the right home for her after all 
I do sincerely hope she finds the RIGHT home soon 
xxxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

FOREST TINKA said:


> I was so surprised to read this!!
> Guess it was just not the right home for her after all
> I do sincerely hope she finds the RIGHT home soon
> xxxx


Thanks  pretty gutted as this is the 2nd home that's fallen through  But everything happens for a reason , 3rd time lucky for princess moo


----------



## Cats cats cats

For all you moo moo fans 

Garden playtime 









In the new Princess Palace :thumbsup:









Chasing pieces of grass :laugh:

























Just looking beautiful 









See mummy , i'm not a scaredy , i'm sat right next to Mr Ginger Cat :thumbsup::laugh:









:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Lumboo

Hi Val,

So sorry to read Moo's second potential home fell through.

Duncan and I have been following her progress and were waiting till our visiting teen departed to see if we could come to meet her (and you) to make a final decision. However, I don't know if you saw from my other post that I found out I am pregnant. 

Oscar, bless him, has obviously sensed something is up and is being super protective around me. Once again I had to curb any desires I have for her to be part of our household in light of not wanting to cause further feline stress to either her or our boys in a few months time.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that beautiful Moo Moo, who we all love, finds a brilliant home that is perfect for her.

x


----------



## AlfiesArk

There's got to be a forever home out there for Moo Moo... come on forum.. lets find her a home!


----------



## Cats cats cats

AlfiesArk said:


> There's got to be a forever home out there for Moo Moo... come on forum.. lets find her a home!


how about @ Alfies Ark ?


----------



## loubyfrog

She gets more beautiful and graceful every time you pop piccies on.

She looks sooooo regal and her tail is just devine (and dont get me started on her fluffy velcro paws)

Come on Moo Moos new owner...step forward or forever hold your peace


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> Hi Val,
> 
> So sorry to read Moo's second potential home fell through.
> 
> Duncan and I have been following her progress and were waiting till our visiting teen departed to see if we could come to meet her (and you) to make a final decision. However, I don't know if you saw from my other post that I found out I am pregnant.
> 
> Oscar, bless him, has obviously sensed something is up and is being super protective around me. Once again I had to curb any desires I have for her to be part of our household in light of not wanting to cause further feline stress to either her or our boys in a few months time.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that beautiful Moo Moo, who we all love, finds a brilliant home that is perfect for her.
> 
> x


Hi  no i havn't seen that thread , congratulations !!  

See , everything happens for a reason , i dare say moo would likely be scared of a baby and the ............erm ..... noise they make  :yikes: :yikes:

Thanks for the good wishes for princess moo moo and congratulations again


----------



## AlfiesArk

Cats cats cats said:


> how about @ Alfies Ark ?


I'd love to... however 2 cats in a 1 bed flat isn't fair on either of them.... if only we'd got our house already!!!!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats

AlfiesArk said:


> I'd love to... however 2 cats in a 1 bed flat isn't fair on either of them.... if only we'd got our house already!!!!!!


Get moving then    :laugh: your boy is scrummy by the way :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## AlfiesArk

Oh and have you tried cross posting Moo Moo's story in cat chat?? I know I know it's not the right place and the mods will slap my wrists for suggesting it  but some of the chat members don't venture further afield!!

Surely the mods will sympathise with moo moos plight....


----------



## Cats cats cats

AlfiesArk said:


> Oh and have you tried cross posting Moo Moo's story in cat chat?? I know I know it's not the right place and the mods will slap my wrists for suggesting it  but some of the chat members don't venture further afield!!
> 
> Surely the mods will sympathise with moo moos plight....


Oooh that is a very good idea !!  i may do that ...... i wonder if it'd get removed though and with cat chat being so busy , poor moos plea would quickly get shoved down and out of sight .

Maybe i should just bundle her up , and drive her round to a suitable members house !!    Maybe as an early xmas gift and then they could not refuse :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## AlfiesArk

maybe just make it obvious you are cross posting and to check out the link back to these threads to help moo moo....


----------



## loubyfrog

what you got to lose Val by posting on cat chat....if anyone dont like it,they just wont post on Moos thread

Oooooh and the you could "deliver" Moo to the first person who comments  
It'll be like the caption competition (but a secret one!!):biggrin:


----------



## Cats cats cats

loubyfrog said:


> what you got to lose Val by posting on cat chat....if anyone dont like it,they just wont post on Moos thread
> 
> Oooooh and the you could "deliver" Moo to the first person who comments
> It'll be like the caption competition (but a secret one!!):biggrin:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'm going to do it


----------



## AlfiesArk

yay be a rebel!!! The rest of us will keep it near the top of the list!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats

AlfiesArk said:


> yay be a rebel!!! The rest of us will keep it near the top of the list!!!


The deed is done 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat...o-rescue-adoption-section.html#post1062273387


----------



## Midnight13

Oh bless her.

My boys would be no better than yours otherwise I'd be v tempted to jump on the train!


----------



## jenny armour

what if i become a friend on your facebook and i can share for you too, means more people looking?


----------



## dagny0823

She's so beautiful---she's melted my heart. I'd take her in a heartbeat, but I'm in the wrong country . I have a house full already, but no bullies. Good luck--I hope the gorgeous Princess Moo finds the perfect home soon.


----------



## marleyboo

i keep coming back and checking  shes so beautiful!

do you have an email address i will be happy to share on facebook, ofcourse i will include the description about your concerns with young children and other pets 

poor moo moo shes amazing x


----------



## BeauNoir

She's so gorgeous and sounds absolutely lovely, our boy Reuben is completely non dominant but I think our dogs would be too much for her when they have their mad 5 minutes. 

So sad!

I will let as many people as I can know about her.


----------



## Cats cats cats

marleyboo said:


> i keep coming back and checking  shes so beautiful!
> 
> do you have an email address i will be happy to share on facebook, ofcourse i will include the description about your concerns with young children and other pets
> 
> poor moo moo shes amazing x


Thank you  the more people who know of moo the better  i've not had a single enquiry since the forum member that pulled out


----------



## kerfuffle

Wow, she's gorgeous and the belly is just sooooo fluffy! *cue "it's so fluffy I'm gonna die!!!" bit*

I'd love to have her (have just passed a homecheck with RSPCA to adopt another furbaby as we've been thinking of it for a while), but I think my ginger DSH terrorist might be too much for Moo Moo.

Fingers crossed she finds a nice forever home soon.  I do have a friend who is looking to adopt another cat as well and they have a gentle female cat at the moment, but they do live in Yorkshire which is a long way away. :S

Edit: I've shared this thread on Facebook in case one of my crazy cat lady/men friends think they have or know someone who would have a suitable home for Moo.


----------



## marleyboo

i just posted on my local cat group on facebook, i really hope you get somebody for her. my heart is breaking i wish so much i could have her :incazzato: 

i have stated it best she is an only pet and no young children. and that they will most likely be subject to a home check ? i hope thats okay . any interest i will forward you the email addresses 

oh moo moo i love you :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats

marleyboo said:


> i just posted on my local cat group on facebook, i really hope you get somebody for her. my heart is breaking i wish so much i could have her :incazzato:
> 
> i have stated it best she is an only pet and no young children. and that they will most likely be subject to a home check ? i hope thats okay . any interest i will forward you the email addresses
> 
> oh moo moo i love you :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Hi  That's so kind of you, thank you very much  All the information you've given is correct  

Moo Moo said she loves you too :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hi everyone  here is moos advert on Pets 4 Homes

Stunning longhaired white and black female needs a | Lytham St Annes, Lancashire | Pets4Homes

..... would you all be kind enough to click "like" so that it goes to facebook ? Moo says thank you in advance


----------



## jenny armour

thats a good idea val as an alternative to me becoming your friend, at least that way she will get - hopefully - more people seeing her


----------



## loubyfrog

Done....anything to help your gorgeous princess Moo moo!! 

xxx


----------



## maisiecat

She is beautiful. Have added her to my FB page.


----------



## monkeymummy32

She's now on my FB too! I'm originally from Lancashire so I have quite a lot of friends from up that way. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kyria

Oh my, she is sooo beautiful, she has made my heart melt...I hope she finds her forever home very very soon...Kyria xxx


----------



## jenny armour

i am assuming no more news val about moo moo?


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> i am assuming no more news val about moo moo?


Hi  no , i had an enquiry on Monday that seemed really positive but the woman never got back to me   she seemed really keen too !


----------



## jenny armour

if i was phoning or whatever to enquire about moo or any other cat i would be being a pain in the bum wanting to have her, if you see what i mean


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> if i was phoning or whatever to enquire about moo or any other cat i would be being a pain in the bum wanting to have her, if you see what i mean


My thoughts exactly  so i'm quite put off by the fact that she's obviously not that keen on moo   i'm not sure i'd want her to go there at all now because i want someone who really wants her !

Don't know how i misread her so much !!


----------



## auspiciousmind

Such a beautiful puss  I wish I could help!


----------



## starships

Wow she is absolutely gorgeous! I love her different eyes! I would love to but i've got an 18 week old kitten who's quite the fiesty one, that and as i'm only a student I wouldn't be able to afford to keep two cats ): Really hope you find a great owner for her though.


----------



## Kiwi

Ditto everybody else - I'd love to have her but don't think resident cat and puppy would make her welcome  I hope Moo Moo finds her forever home soon xx


----------



## monkeymummy32

A quick bump for Moo Moo x


----------



## jenny armour

something must come along soon surelyh


----------



## Pumlan

She's absolutely gorgeous! Hope she finds a great home soon.


----------



## Cyberfyn

We'd take her in a flash, but have two boisterous Maine Coons. And I just know our Honey would not like another female in the house! I can't believe no one has taken her yet :confused1:

Ian F.


----------



## monkeymummy32

Have you had a look on 'Preloved' website - there are loads of people on there looking for cats! Worth a look!


----------



## monkeymummy32

Just read a post on there by a lady looking for a ragdoll or persian adult. No other pets, no kids, offering superb indoor home and welcomes any inspection......I'm sure if she saw Moo Moo she'd be tempted even though she isn't ragdoll or persian!


----------



## Cats cats cats

monkeymummy32 said:


> Just read a post on there by a lady looking for a ragdoll or persian adult. No other pets, no kids, offering superb indoor home and welcomes any inspection......I'm sure if she saw Moo Moo she'd be tempted even though she isn't ragdoll or persian!


Really ? !  i must have a rummage on there ! I'm not very clued up on Preloved..........watch this space for my cry for help


----------



## monkeymummy32

Cats cats cats said:


> Really ? !  i must have a rummage on there ! I'm not very clued up on Preloved..........watch this space for my cry for help


I'm not clued up either - but to be able to respond to any adverts less than 10 days old, you need to pay £5 for 12 months membership (which I'm thinking of doing too). I've just had a trawl through about the first 10 pages of 'Wanted cats/kittens' and found at least a dozen people looking for an adult cat!!


----------



## Cats cats cats

I've just discovered that i cannot reply without upgrading so i've paid and upgraded and sent a message  Fingers crossed !! 

Thank you soooooooo much for your help , i had not considered Preloved for some reason  xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hehe the payment has gone to ............ *MOO* ltd TA Preloved :lol::lol::lol::lol:

must be a sign !!


----------



## Pumlan

I can't stop looking at these pictures - I love her! Don't think it'd be a great idea to have more than two cats in a two bed flat though..


----------



## LynseyB

She is just beautiful. All fingers, toes, and tails are crossed for her here!!


----------



## jill3

She is so Beautiful. I often look at her and have talked about her to Hubby.
We already have Archie and Chloe. They are both British short haired and do not seem to be bossy but I know that you would prefer her to be an only cat.
She deserves a Happy and peaceful home and I really hope she gets one very soon.
Preloved is a good site and It's where I got one of mine from a few years ago.

Good Luck Moo Moo xx


----------



## loubyfrog

A Fursday bump for the gorgeous Moo moo!!


----------



## jenny armour

how is it going val, re moo is she still with a chance of a new home?


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hi  Yes her potential new slave is coming to meet The Princess on Saturday   Fingers crossed for Moo Moo !!


----------



## jenny armour

fingers and paws crossed this end


----------



## I hug every cat

Moo Moo is soooooo stunning!


Penny-Moon was very much like that for about 3 months after I got her she was scared of EVERYTHING. Even if Mr Boo just was walking by her she'd hiss and growl.Now shes much more settled and very relaxed. Mr Boo n Penny-moon now even snuggle together  


xx


----------



## Cats cats cats

I hug every cat said:


> Moo Moo is soooooo stunning!
> 
> Penny-Moon was very much like that for about 3 months after I got her she was scared of EVERYTHING. Even if Mr Boo just was walking by her she'd hiss and growl.Now shes much more settled and very relaxed. Mr Boo n Penny-moon now even snuggle together
> 
> xx


Aww that's nice :001_wub: how many beasties do you have ? Welcome to the forum by the way 

I've had moo about 17 months now , 12 of which have been a nightmare ....... i have given up hope of fuzz and Moo ever snuggling up


----------



## TwoRascals

....any news of the Sat visit?


----------



## Cats cats cats

TwoRascals said:


> ....any news of the Sat visit?


Hi  Yes it went very well and moo has a very firm home offer 

Thank you so much for your interest in my girl , i'm really sorry to disappoint you . I really hope you find the perfect feline friend very soon  xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hello moo Fans 

I am very pleased to report that ................

MOO HAS A NEW SLAVE !!!!!​
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

moos new slave arrived bearing a bribe  ....... TWO packets of Dreamies  

So the princess was somewhat distracted from her list of questions 

some of them were answered without asking though , for example ....

The Bribe  also , moos new slave told moo she is beautiful many many times  She also fussed the princess and groomed her 

Moo gave me her special look , the one we had agreed upon , to say "i accept your offer , you may be my slave"  

Seriously though, i am quite taken aback how relaxed The Princess was with her new slave . I have honestly never seen her like that with a stranger  It wasn't long at all before moo showed herself to them and allowed a fuss to be given   

for me , that sealed the deal  

I must confess to having embarrassed myself a few times by starting to cry !!! :crying:  

Selfishly for me , but most of all , relief and complete JOY at having found Moo someone who clearly connects with her   

Moos new slave has some time off at the end of the month so it's been agreed that Moo will stay here until then , when her new slave will have time to gently ease her into her new life  Moo willstart her new life on October 27th 

I could not really have wished for anyone better to take my beautiful girl


----------



## Purple~Haze

That's wonderful news. Moo's new slave sounds like the perfect match. So happy for you both!

Kat xoxoxo


----------



## jenny armour

so glad to hear that moo has a new loving home to go to, does the new slave have other cats?


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> so glad to hear that moo has a new loving home to go to, does the new slave have other cats?


Hi Jenny  Yes she has 3 other cats  I'm happy with that though as the lady is confident about their natures  She's going to be indoors too 

I'm really pleased for her


----------



## Jiskefet

You do understand that the new slave will have to become a member of PF, if they aren't already, and will have to keep not just you, but all of us, up to date on her progress.....

We are overjoyed for the Princess and for you, but we do not want to lose sight of her.

But I think dedicated cat slaves like that will be only too happy to share their pride and joy with other cat slaves.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Jiskefet said:


> You do understand that the new slave will have to become a member of PF, if they aren't already, and will have to keep not just you, but all of us, up to date on her progress.....
> 
> We are overjoyed for the Princess and for you, but we do not want to lose sight of her.
> 
> But I think dedicated cat slaves like that will be only too happy to share their pride and joy with other cat slaves.


It's a condition of my allowing Moo to go there    Moo really loved her new slave , so lovely to see :001_wub:


----------



## Quinzell

Your devotion to Moo really is quite commendable as its so obvious that you are devoted to doing the right thing for her. I'm so happy that you have both found someone perfect. I know the 27th is going to be hard for you.


----------



## Yazzeh

That's wonderful! 

Glad she's found a new home & all is well! xx


----------



## auspiciousmind

Cats cats cats said:


> Hello moo Fans
> 
> I am very pleased to report that ................
> 
> MOO HAS A NEW SLAVE !!!!!​
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> moos new slave arrived bearing a bribe  ....... TWO packets of Dreamies
> 
> So the princess was somewhat distracted from her list of questions
> 
> some of them were answered without asking though , for example ....
> 
> The Bribe  also , moos new slave told moo she is beautiful many many times  She also fussed the princess and groomed her
> 
> Moo gave me her special look , the one we had agreed upon , to say "i accept your offer , you may be my slave"
> 
> Seriously though, i am quite taken aback how relaxed The Princess was with her new slave . I have honestly never seen her like that with a stranger  It wasn't long at all before moo showed herself to them and allowed a fuss to be given
> 
> for me , that sealed the deal
> 
> I must confess to having embarrassed myself a few times by starting to cry !!! :crying:
> 
> Selfishly for me , but most of all , relief and complete JOY at having found Moo someone who clearly connects with her
> 
> Moos new slave has some time off at the end of the month so it's been agreed that Moo will stay here until then , when her new slave will have time to gently ease her into her new life  Moo willstart her new life on October 27th
> 
> I could not really have wished for anyone better to take my beautiful girl


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Did Princess Moo Moo make it clear that her new owner must become a member of Petforums and post LOTS of pictures? I'm going to be quite sad if I can't see pics of Moo


----------



## Cats cats cats

auspiciousmind said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did Princess Moo Moo make it clear that her new owner must become a member of Petforums and post LOTS of pictures? I'm going to be quite sad if I can't see pics of Moo


   Oh yes she did  She explained that she has a fan club and they really must get regular photos to drool over   

Until then, here's a few to keep you going


----------



## auspiciousmind

I'm in love :001_wub:

So beautiful!!

Glad she's found somewhere


----------



## Cyberfyn

And about bloody time too! I can't believe it too so long :001_unsure:

Ian F.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Cyberfyn said:


> And about bloody time too! I can't believe it too so long :001_unsure:
> 
> Ian F.


I know !!!  however, the best things come to those who wait  moos new slave is wonderful and i know my Princess will lead the pampered life she so deserves


----------



## cats galore

i am so happy for Moo Moo it's took such a long time to find her a wonderful home - i'm quite shocked actually at how long she has been looking. she's such a beautiful girl - i'm sure her new slave will be honoured to have her around to pamper and love her. best of luck Moo Moo in your new life and well done to you for caring so much about her happiness that you put your own feelings to one side to find her what she needed. you deserve a medal


----------



## Cats cats cats

cats galore said:


> i am so happy for Moo Moo it's took such a long time to find her a wonderful home - i'm quite shocked actually at how long she has been looking. she's such a beautiful girl - i'm sure her new slave will be honoured to have her around to pamper and love her. best of luck Moo Moo in your new life and well done to you for caring so much about her happiness that you put your own feelings to one side to find her what she needed. you deserve a medal


Thank you for such a lovely post   getting a bit emotional again now   but i know i'm doing a good thing and i feel good about that 

I did a Zooplus order a few days ago and got the Princess a few leaving presents   i'm going to save them though , she can have them when she gets to her new palace , to make her big day more special for her


----------



## oliviarussian

I forgot to ask.... Is she going to be a 'only' cat or will she have company?


----------



## Cats cats cats

oliviarussian said:


> I forgot to ask.... Is she going to be a 'only' cat or will she have company?


The Princess will have 3 other cats for company  but i'm assured they won't bully my moo  Princess Moo likes other cats ...............she just needs to find some that like her


----------



## TwoRascals

I'm delighted Moo Moo has found a new forever home, of course I'm a wee bit disappointed to have missed out on Moo Moo but it is fantastic it has all worked out


----------



## Cats cats cats

TwoRascals said:


> I'm delighted Moo Moo has found a new forever home, of course I'm a wee bit disappointed to have missed out on Moo Moo but it is fantastic it has all worked out


Hi  thank you for your kind words  i hope you received my last message ..... erm ....... i realised that i have been ermmm ....replying to myself sometimes !!


----------

